# vimage jail management



## trumee (Aug 28, 2016)

Hello,

With the impending 11.0 release and better vimage support, i am hoping to get few jails running with their own network stack. What jail management software works with vimage?

Thanks

PS: I use ezjail but suspect it doesnt work with vimage


----------



## Remington (Aug 28, 2016)

Have you tried this?

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/49561/


----------



## trumee (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks for pointing to that thread. I have multiple ezjails running at the moment. Will i need to move their configuration from /usr/local/etc/ezjail to /etc/jail.conf?

At the moment i need a single vnet jail with a loopback interface.

This is how my ezjail config looks like

```
$less /usr/local/etc/ezjail/voip
# To specify the start up order of your ezjails, use these lines to
# create a Jail dependency tree. See rcorder(8) for more details.
#
# PROVIDE: standard_ezjail
# REQUIRE:
# BEFORE:
#

export jail_voip_hostname="voip"
export jail_voip_ip="vlan10|192.168.1.10"
export jail_voip_rootdir="/usr/jails/voip"
export jail_voip_exec_start="/bin/sh /etc/rc"
export jail_voip_exec_stop=""
export jail_voip_mount_enable="YES"
export jail_voip_devfs_enable="YES"
export jail_voip_devfs_ruleset="devfsrules_jail"
export jail_voip_procfs_enable="YES"
export jail_voip_fdescfs_enable="YES"
export jail_voip_image=""
export jail_voip_imagetype="zfs"
export jail_voip_attachparams=""
export jail_voip_attachblocking=""
export jail_voip_forceblocking=""
export jail_voip_zfs_datasets=""
export jail_voip_cpuset=""
export jail_voip_fib="2"
export jail_voip_parentzfs="tank/ezjail"
export jail_voip_parameters="allow.raw_sockets=1"
export jail_voip_post_start_script=""
export jail_voip_retention_policy=""
```


----------



## Purkuapas (Aug 28, 2016)

trumee said:


> Hello,
> 
> With the impending 11.0 release and better vimage support, i am hoping to get few jails running with their own network stack. What jail management software works with vimage?
> 
> ...



Have a look at *CBSD* ( sysutils/cbsd ): https://www.bsdstore.ru/en/about.html . It is very well integrated with VIMAGE.


----------

